
Show HN: Founders - interviews with some of the world's finest entrepreneurs - ryangilbert
http://www.founders.cc/
======
contingencies
I'm afraid this will be massively downvoted but self-censorship is wrong!

So I've heard of Gumroad (probably only from HN) but it didn't leave a big
impression. I misconstrued sidebar.io (probably due to their generic .io
domain) as having the distinction of breaking numerous websites of late (until
I manually permitted their javascript) but then realised actually they were
some kind of random design linksite - not the culprit in question - and
weren't even having that impression.

Perhaps I'm missing something but if the systems created by these people are
supposed to be a contribution to anything greater than the founders' own
pockets then I am missing it. I don't mean to downplay the work these people
have put in to whatever it is they built, or the success of raising some
money, but honestly: is this something to emulate? Silly-Valley 2013: a sad
state of affairs.

Still a good idea for a book, and probably full of interesting tales.

~~~
niggler
"is this something to emulate?"

Regardless of whether it is worth emulating, clearly many people want to
achieve some sort of financial success (i imagine the "entrepreneurs" in the
ebook made some money already), and this book caters to that crowd.

------
sighh
Looking at the list it appears all you have to be to be an "entrepreneur" or a
"founder" is release some code you wrote, create you own domain (ending in .io
usually it appears) and have it be moderately popular.

Looks like I'm an entrepreneur and all this time I haven't been calling myself
that ad nauseam like everyone on here. All those years wasted. sigh.

------
zachrosen
These guys have some big names on this interview thing apparently. I cant wait
for it to drop, should be really cool.

